
Rovio's Revenue Crisis and the App Market Evolution - jamesjyu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2013/03/06/rovios-revenue-crisis-and-the-app-market-evolution/
======
bemmu
Does smaller share necessarily mean less money though? Maybe the pie just got
bigger.

